# صوت عند التشغيل ...!!!



## عمراياد (19 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم 

عندما يكون الجو بارد جدا اي درجة حرارة بين 8-10 درجة مئوية عندنا في وسط العراق يخرج صوت من المحرك من جهة الداينمو والبور والقوايش لمدة 3-5 دقائق ويختفي صوت عالي قليلا ويبدء بالانخفاض تدريجيا ثم يختفي فقط في الجو البارد ولا اعرف ماهو ولم يحدده الميكانيكي لانه لايظهر بعد ذلك الا صباحا عند بدء التشغيل .

علما ان سيارتي متسوبيشي لانسر 2010 

ارجو المساعدة *


----------



## مهندس عصبي (19 يناير 2013)

أعتقد أن هذا الشئ طبيعي أخي الكريم وليس هناك ما تقلق بشأنه
يهدأ صوت المحرك عندما يأخذ الزيت دورته بالكامل . كما أنه دائماً starting current يكون مرتفع .


----------



## جراح فلسطين (19 يناير 2013)

اخي سأخبرك بما عليك فعله لتحديد مصدر الصوت
عندما يكون الجو بارد قبل تشغيل المحرك قم بفك ونزع اقشطة الدينمو والبور وبعدها قم بتشغيل المحرك للحظات ولاحظ هل اختفى الصوت ام بقي كما هو عليه


----------



## عمراياد (19 يناير 2013)

مهندس عصبي قال:


> أعتقد أن هذا الشئ طبيعي أخي الكريم وليس هناك ما تقلق بشأنه
> يهدأ صوت المحرك عندما يأخذ الزيت دورته بالكامل . كما أنه دائماً starting current يكون مرتفع .



شكرا اخي على ردك 

علما انني قد استخدمت زيت محرك جديد لزوجته اعلى من لزوجة الزيت السابق اخبرني الميكانيكي ان الزيت السابق هو فقط في فصل الصيف اما الحالي يتناسب مع فصل الشتاء


----------



## عمراياد (19 يناير 2013)

جراح فلسطين قال:


> اخي سأخبرك بما عليك فعله لتحديد مصدر الصوت
> عندما يكون الجو بارد قبل تشغيل المحرك قم بفك ونزع اقشطة الدينمو والبور وبعدها قم بتشغيل المحرك للحظات ولاحظ هل اختفى الصوت ام بقي كما هو عليه



شكرا اخي على ردك

ماذا تقصد بالاقشطه ...؟ هل تقصد القايش اي belts ...؟ في انتظارك اخي


----------



## جراح فلسطين (21 يناير 2013)

عمراياد قال:


> شكرا اخي على ردك
> 
> ماذا تقصد بالاقشطه ...؟ هل تقصد القايش اي belts ...؟ في انتظارك اخي


نعم اخي كما تسميهم المقصود بهم (القايش) الخارجي كالذي بالصورة التقريبية


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (22 يناير 2013)

اخي الكريم 
السلام عليكم اولآ
السبب الرئيسي الذي تسمع به هذا الصوت وخاصة في الصباح عندما يكون الجو بارد هو لأنك استخدمت زيت غير ملائم ولايطابق المواصفات التي حددتها لك الشركة المنتجة 
عزيزي ارجع الى الكتيب الموجود عندك داخل السيارة واقراء نوع الزيت ودرجة واستخدمه وستجد الفرق ان شاء الله واغلب السيارات الحديثة تستخدم زيوت بدرجة 5w20 او 10w30 وهكذا تأكد اخي الكريم من نوعية الزيت ملاحظة بعض الاحيان يكتب على غطاء فتحة الزيت رقم الزيت المستخدم 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عمراياد (22 يناير 2013)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> اخي الكريم
> السلام عليكم اولآ
> السبب الرئيسي الذي تسمع به هذا الصوت وخاصة في الصباح عندما يكون الجو بارد هو لأنك استخدمت زيت غير ملائم ولايطابق المواصفات التي حددتها لك الشركة المنتجة
> عزيزي ارجع الى الكتيب الموجود عندك داخل السيارة واقراء نوع الزيت ودرجة واستخدمه وستجد الفرق ان شاء الله واغلب السيارات الحديثة تستخدم زيوت بدرجة 5w20 او 10w30 وهكذا تأكد اخي الكريم من نوعية الزيت ملاحظة بعض الاحيان يكتب على غطاء فتحة الزيت رقم الزيت المستخدم
> تقبل تحياتي



شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم
سأجرب واغير الزيت 
واخبركم بالنتائج
تحيتي


----------

